# 189 Visa: Full-time postgraduate studies and full-time job in parallel



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

Dear all,

I have the following overlapping of my postgraduate studies (A) and my work experience (B):

(A) 01/Jul/2003 - 09/Oct/2006 : Full-time postgraduate studies with obtaining a Ph.D. degree (ACS has recognized it as AQF Doctorate in Computing). During the course I attended some lectures, prepared five scientific articles, did some teaching and worked on my Ph.D. thesis. It all was possible because I had flexible hours schema during my described in (B) employment.
(B) 01/Feb/2005 - 22/Feb/2007: Position of Software Engineer (worked in St. Petersburg, Russia for Sun Microsystems, full-time - confirmed by ACS): I really worked 40 hours per week – my manager confirms it in appropriate reference letter.

In respect with the above, I have a concern that DIAC, although I was working at Sun Microsystems after receiving my Bachelor degree (recognized by ACS) will NOT count either my Doctorate or my experience at Sun because:
a) Some people on forums wrote that any work experience can be taken into account by DIAC only after receiving the applicant's _highest_ degree, i.e. Doctorate in my case;
b) The two full-time activities, I mean (A) and (B), took place in parallel for some time, and it causes me to worry.

So, today, I have 70 points with my experience at Sun and 65 ones without it.
What would you suggest? - Declare for DIAC my experience at Sun as relevant or not relevant?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

DIAC will not recognise work experience if you were a full time student at the same time. They do not believe you can do full time work & studies together.

But they will count any work experience obtained after the qualification needed for the nominated occupation. So if a relevant BA is needed and you have it anything after that.
But if you did a non relevant BA and it was your masters which made you qualified anything after that etc.


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

_shel said:


> DIAC will not recognise work experience if you were a full time student at the same time. They do not believe you can do full time work & studies together.
> 
> But they will count any work experience obtained after the qualification needed for the nominated occupation. So if a relevant BA is needed and you have it anything after that.
> But if you did a non relevant BA and it was your masters which made you qualified anything after that etc.



Dear shel,

I have my Engineer degree recognized by ACS as Bachelor equivalent - it was completed before the above-mentioned dates. Thus, I would be grateful if you could suggest how to show my following education and experience to DIAC - the point is that I really worked hard on both my job-related phd thesis and worked in-parallel full-time: I have the needed financial documents as evidence for my work experience and all the docs confirming my phd studies, even my advisor's reccomendation. But I need to be 100% sure how to show it to DIAC. Tell the truth? - they can not believe me as it is really hard to combine indeed; declare phd and show sun's experience irrelevant?; do not declare phd and show sun's experience relevant?
Thanks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard somewhere in forum.. They may accept in some circumstance,,,


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

Dear _shel, jayptl,

after some additional thinking in terms of the case I consider trying option of "less points, but safer". 
So, I am going to claim the following experience as "Not Relevant":
- Software Engineer (full-time, confirmed by ACS): 01/Feb/2005 - 22/Feb/2007
However, in addition to sending all the official documents regarding my confirmed by ACS Doctorate, I am going to send the Ref letter and financial docs regarding my "Not Relevant" (double quotes) experience at Sun - with comments for CO that because the experience was in parallel with the postgraduate studies I JUST IN CASE marked it as "Not Relevant".

Another point: in November 2006, December 2006 and January 2007 I worked at Sun NOT in parallel with my postgraduate studies, because Doctorate lasted from 01/Jul/2003 to 09/Oct/2006. Do you think it makes sense to "break" my Sun’s experience into a big "Not Relevant" chunk and the 3-month-long piece of "Relevant" experience to show for DIAC?

Thank you


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Dear 

i didnt get your point exactly?? wt u wana say?

it was assessed by ACS during study or not??


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Dear
> 
> i didnt get your point exactly?? wt u wana say?
> 
> it was assessed by ACS during study or not??


Yes, it was assessed by ACS as relevant during study.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hmmmm

howmany yers experience u showed during study?? u went through RPL??\\it was before education as weel?? or during??


I got experience before qualifiction and during study... after study nothing


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hmmmm
> 
> howmany yers experience u showed during study?? u went through RPL??\\it was before education as weel?? or during??
> 
> ...


I am going NOT through RPL. Please see my details (confirmed by ACS):

EDUCATION (IT relevant):

Bachelor Degree 01/09/1997 - 11/02/2003
Doctoral Degree 01/07/2003 - 09/10/2006

WORK: (IT relevant)

Dates: 02/05 - 02/07 (2yrs 0mths)
Dates: 06/07 - 02/10 (2yrs 8mths)
Dates: 02/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 7mths)
Dates: 09/10 - Current


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

THNX buddy

so u have just 1 yr clash with educatin and experience during 2005 to 06

glad to hear its accepted by ACs during study/?


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> so u have just 1 yr clash with educatin and experience during 2005 to 06
> 
> glad to hear its accepted by ACs during study/?


Correct.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

but wt about DIAC?? Did u think they consider? suppose


----------



## mkny (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> but wt about DIAC?? Did u think they consider? suppose


This is exactly my question  I am not sure, so I'm going to claim my overlapping work experience as "Not Relevant".


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

r u sure, they not connga consider experience
?/


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

I have seen it be rejected on several occasions but if you want to risk it go ahead and try you might get lucky. But personally I would put it down and mark it not relevant. That way if you still meet points you are ok and if they decide they can count it they will and give you more points but it is their choice and you have not overclaimed.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

but if EOI invites and accepts this experience? than it shoud be ok??

I guess EOI is is govt people body..


----------



## konio_raj (Aug 4, 2016)

mkny said:


> This is exactly my question  I am not sure, so I'm going to claim my overlapping work experience as "Not Relevant".


What happened finally? 
Both postgraduate and work experience accepted?
Or you just followed "less points, but safer".

I am really interested to know as my case is same.
I did my PhD and I also worked for some IT company. Both works were separate and my visa was also employment visa, I paid all taxes, insurances and contributed to retirement fund.

Please let me know.


----------

